# AZTEC CREATIONS CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL BBQ



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

HELLO MI STREETLOWRIDING RAZA! AZTEC CREATIONS CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO OUR FIRST ANNUAL & FIRST ANNIVERSARY BBQ AT LAKE CUNNINGHAM ON MAY 16,2009. ALL SOLO RYDERS & CAR CLUBS WELCOME FLYER COMING SOON.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Mar 18 2009, 09:40 PM~13322393
> *HELLO MI STREETLOWRIDING RAZA! AZTEC CREATIONS CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO OUR FIRST ANNUAL & FIRST ANNIVERSARY BBQ AT LAKE CUNNINGHAM ON MAY 16,2009. ALL SOLO RYDERS & CAR CLUBS WELCOME FLYER COMING SOON.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WE WILL SWING BY


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2009, 10:20 PM~13333486
> *WE WILL SWING BY
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

UNIQUES CAR CLUB will be there :biggrin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

GRANDE WILL B THERE


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2009, 09:20 PM~13333486
> *WE WILL SWING BY
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank You to all who have responded so far !!!!! Be sure to bring out your families. There will be a lot of food and games for the kids. Gracias ~Jess Hernandez~


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Mar 23 2009, 04:14 PM~13366007
> *Thank You to all who have responded so far !!!!! Be sure to bring out your families. There will be a lot of food and games for the kids. Gracias ~Jess Hernandez~
> *


good deal


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

STREEETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAKEN PICS.


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

All clubs support and attendance is greatly appreciated. Bring the whole familia.

Aztec Creations C.C.  PUTTIN IN WORK TO THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 09:50 PM~13382010
> *All clubs support and attendance is greatly appreciated. Bring the whole familia.
> 
> Aztec Creations C.C.    PUTTIN IN WORK TO THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 10:50 PM~13382010
> *All clubs support and attendance is greatly appreciated. Bring the whole familia.
> 
> Aztec Creations C.C.    PUTTIN IN WORK TO THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

T T T FOR THE FELLOW LOWRIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Mar 18 2009, 10:40 PM~13322393
> *HELLO MI STREETLOWRIDING RAZA! AZTEC CREATIONS CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO OUR FIRST ANNUAL & FIRST ANNIVERSARY BBQ AT LAKE CUNNINGHAM ON MAY 16,2009. ALL SOLO RYDERS & CAR CLUBS WELCOME FLYER COMING SOON.
> *


Sounds like a good day to chill with the homies  ANTIGUOS will be there too :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66+Mar 23 2009, 05:14 PM~13366007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP JES AND RANDY ALL YOU NEED NOW IS BOY ON HERE :biggrin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: GRANDE CC got the day marked on the calender


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

What up Danny. Yah I am still trying to figure everything out and we need to get Boy a computer. To all others who have responded Gracias. It is going to be a good day. Looking forward to meeting everybody. ~Jess~


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

I JUST POSTED R BBQ ON THE NOR CAL EVENTS PAGE.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i can't wait for this one is goin to be good. so come ans show ur support.


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 6 2009, 09:57 PM~13502695
> *i can't wait for this one is goin to be good. so come ans show ur support.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: We wouldnt miss this one!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

SOUNDS GOOOOOD


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

whats on the menu???????


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 7 2009, 04:23 PM~13510797
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: We wouldnt miss this one!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 8 2009, 09:39 AM~13517036
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 7 2009, 08:40 PM~13512421
> *whats on the menu???????
> *



We are looking at getting a few guys out there to make tacos of different meats but it is a lot of work so we will probably just end up BBQing some Carne Asada and Chicken Preperado along with Hamburgers/Cheeseburgers and all the sides (Chili Beans,Rice,Potato Salad,Macaroni Salad,Salsa and chips etc.....) There will be plenty of good food and drinks believe me. If we start running low I will make a run to the store to go grab more. ~Jess~


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Apr 8 2009, 03:01 PM~13520045
> *We are looking at getting a few guys out there to make tacos of different meats but it is a lot of work so we will probably just end up BBQing some Carne Asada and Chicken Preperado along with Hamburgers/Cheeseburgers and all the sides (Chili Beans,Rice,Potato Salad,Macaroni Salad,Salsa and chips etc.....) There will be plenty of good food and drinks believe me. If we start running low I will make a run to the store to go grab more. ~Jess~
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Apr 8 2009, 03:01 PM~13520045
> *We are looking at getting a few guys out there to make tacos of different meats but it is a lot of work so we will probably just end up BBQing some Carne Asada and Chicken Preperado along with Hamburgers/Cheeseburgers and all the sides (Chili Beans,Rice,Potato Salad,Macaroni Salad,Salsa and chips etc.....) There will be plenty of good food and drinks believe me. If we start running low I will make a run to the store to go grab more. ~Jess~
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

TTMFT 4 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 9 2009, 08:47 PM~13533720
> *TTMFT 4 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C
> *



x2


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Apr 8 2009, 03:01 PM~13520045
> *We are looking at getting a few guys out there to make tacos of different meats but it is a lot of work so we will probably just end up BBQing some Carne Asada and Chicken Preperado along with Hamburgers/Cheeseburgers and all the sides (Chili Beans,Rice,Potato Salad,Macaroni Salad,Salsa and chips etc.....) There will be plenty of good food and drinks believe me. If we start running low I will make a run to the store to go grab more. ~Jess~
> *



yummy im already hungry!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 9 2009, 08:47 PM~13533720
> *TTMFT 4 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C
> *


X3 :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

lets keep tis at the top.


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 15 2009, 08:57 PM~13590065
> *lets keep tis at the top.
> *



GOOD LOOKING OUT. LET'S KEEP THE COMMENTS COMING IN. ANYBODY ELSE WANT TO JOIN US?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE AZTEC HOMIES :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 16 2009, 01:33 AM~13591900
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE AZTEC HOMIES  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE WE WILL SEE YOU OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

GRANDE C.C. STILL GOT THE DATE MARKED ON OUR CALENDER :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Apr 16 2009, 10:15 PM~13602007
> *GRANDE C.C. STILL GOT THE DATE MARKED ON OUR CALENDER :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE WE CAN GET A LITTLE MEETING GOING OUT THERE TO GET EVERYBODY ON THE SAME PAGE FOR THE WATSONVILLE SHOW. SEE YOU OUT THERE.!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Apr 16 2009, 10:38 PM~13602338
> *GRACIAS HOMIE WE CAN GET A LITTLE MEETING GOING OUT THERE TO GET EVERYBODY ON THE SAME PAGE FOR THE WATSONVILLE SHOW. SEE YOU OUT THERE.!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 19 2009, 11:21 PM~13627511
> *x2
> *



Whats up Paul! how u been bro! :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Apr 20 2009, 12:00 AM~13627725
> *Whats up Paul! how u been bro!  :biggrin:
> *


good bro.


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: 4sho we will hook up at the que GRANDE C.C.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Apr 20 2009, 09:41 PM~13638019
> *:biggrin: 4sho we will hook up at the que  GRANDE C.C.
> *


alright see u there


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

I'LL POST THE FLYER 2MORROW


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

_the streets this week!!!!_



















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Apr 28 2009, 10:33 PM~13724844
> *the streets this week!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT !!!!!! THANKS RANDY


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Apr 28 2009, 10:33 PM~13724844
> *the streets this week!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



TTMFT FOR THE AZTEC CREATIONS FLYERS !!!!!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Apr 29 2009, 11:35 AM~13729964
> *TTMFT FOR THE AZTEC CREATIONS  FLYERS !!!!!
> *


x1000000000000000000


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttmft roll call who's comin out.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Apr 28 2009, 10:33 PM~13724844
> *the streets this week!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



DANG THIS FLIER CAME OUS TIGHT ASS F&@K..GOOD JOB GUYS!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Apr 30 2009, 11:35 PM~13751564
> *ttmft roll call who's comin out.
> *



See you there Paul! Make sure u have some COLD ones ready and waitin for meeeh! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 1 2009, 11:07 PM~13761899
> *See you there Paul!  Make sure u have some COLD ones ready and waitin for meeeh!  :biggrin:
> *


fo shoooo


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i cant wait this well be fun


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

We'll be there...fo shu!!!!

FIRME CLASSICS


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gangster_@May 4 2009, 06:31 AM~13777179
> *We'll be there...fo shu!!!!
> 
> FIRME CLASSICS
> *


see u there bro


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Looking for pics of this past weekend!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=474698


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 1 2009, 11:06 PM~13761888
> *DANG THIS FLIER CAME OUS TIGHT ASS F&@K..GOOD JOB GUYS!
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE!!!!!! LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Apr 16 2009, 10:38 PM~13602338
> *GRACIAS HOMIE WE CAN GET A LITTLE MEETING GOING OUT THERE TO GET EVERYBODY ON THE SAME PAGE FOR THE WATSONVILLE SHOW. SEE YOU OUT THERE.!!!!
> *


let do it..........MEETING    GRANDE WILL ROLL......


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT FOR A SAN JO SHOW


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ALMOST TIME WHOS READY


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

T
T
M
F
T
FOR THE HOMIES !!!!
AND EAST SIDE RIDERS IS READY TO ROLL OUT THERE. WHOS DOWN TO SHOOT SOME HORSESHOES?


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

WHATS U P SEE U GUYS NEXT WEEKEND GRANDE C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 9 2009, 08:02 AM~13835346
> *T
> T
> M
> ...



OH YAH WE WILL BE DOING THE HORSESHOE THING AND A LITTLE VOLLEYBALL IF EVERYBODY IS DOWN. :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@May 9 2009, 10:16 AM~13836275
> *WHATS U P SEE U GUYS NEXT WEEKEND  GRANDE C.C. :biggrin:
> *



HOPEFULLY THE WEATHER STAYS GOOD!!!!! SEE YOU OUT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

<img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/16kusma.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/tyyu.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 9 2009, 12:56 PM~13836940
> *OH YAH WE WILL BE DOING THE HORSESHOE THING AND A LITTLE VOLLEYBALL IF EVERYBODY IS DOWN. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: count us in world horse shoe champs right here lol :biggrin:


----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 9 2009, 02:52 PM~13838212
> *:biggrin: count us in world horse shoe champs right here lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 9 2009, 03:52 PM~13838212
> *:biggrin: count us in world horse shoe champs right here lol  :biggrin:
> *



OK~OK WORLD CHAMPS, GAME ON......IF YOU BEAT ME I WILL BUY YOU A BEER CHAMP!!!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.S.R. BIKE CLUB_@May 9 2009, 05:20 PM~13838599
> *:biggrin:
> *



BRING OUT THE BIKES!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 9 2009, 08:18 PM~13840177
> *BRING OUT THE BIKES!!!!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


STILL IN THE WORKS JUST HAVE A FRAME AND MY PARTS ARE GETTIN RECHROMED HOPEFULLY FOR THE JUNE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 9 2009, 08:17 PM~13840163
> *OK~OK WORLD CHAMPS, GAME ON......IF YOU BEAT ME I WILL BUY YOU A BEER CHAMP!!!!!LOL :biggrin:
> *


ILL RECORD YOU GUYS INCASE MY BRO LOSES I COULD RUB IT IN HIS FACE :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 9 2009, 03:52 PM~13838212
> *:biggrin: count us in world horse shoe champs right here lol  :biggrin:
> *



IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD ONE!!!!! .........I CAN'T WAIT!!!!! MY CAR IS READY SITTING AT THE END OF THE DRIVEWAY....LOL....


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.S.R. BIKE CLUB_@May 9 2009, 09:25 PM~13840237
> *ILL RECORD YOU GUYS INCASE MY BRO LOSES I COULD RUB IT IN HIS FACE  :biggrin:
> *



OH YAH RECORDED EVIDENCE......I BETTER PRACTICE THIS WEEK..... :biggrin: 

DON'T RUSH THE BIKE IT WILL COME OUT BETTER IF YOU TAKE YOUR TIME AND DO IT RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E.S.R. BIKE CLUB_@May 9 2009, 10:25 PM~13840237
> *ILL RECORD YOU GUYS INCASE MY BRO LOSES I COULD RUB IT IN HIS FACE  :biggrin:
> *


lol you little bastard wait till i catch u :buttkick: haha its all good tho cause it will be good evidence (me winning :biggrin: ).


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 9 2009, 10:17 PM~13840163
> *OK~OK WORLD CHAMPS, GAME ON......IF YOU BEAT ME I WILL BUY YOU A BEER CHAMP!!!!!LOL :biggrin:
> *


you got it my brotha its on!!!! make sure its a tecate cold lol ill be thirsty after my victory lol :biggrin: (acutally i better practice havent played in years hahahaha)


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 9 2009, 10:26 PM~13840248
> *IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD ONE!!!!! .........I CAN'T WAIT!!!!! MY CAR IS READY SITTING AT THE END OF THE DRIVEWAY....LOL....
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully this weather stays the same. cars lookin good bro


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 9 2009, 10:37 PM~13840747
> *lol you little bastard wait till i catch u :buttkick: haha its all good tho cause it will be good evidence (me winning  :biggrin: ).
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> you got it my brotha its on!!!! make sure its a tecate cold lol ill be thirsty after my victory lol :biggrin: (acutally i better practice havent played in years hahahaha)
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 9 2009, 10:41 PM~13840768
> *hopefully this weather stays the same. cars lookin good bro
> *



YUP IF THE WEATHER STAYS LIKE THIS WE WILL BE ALL GOOD :thumbsup: 

THE CAR IS COMING ALONG. THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 9 2009, 11:53 PM~13840857
> *YUP IF THE WEATHER STAYS LIKE THIS WE WILL BE ALL GOOD :thumbsup:
> 
> THE CAR IS COMING ALONG. THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 10 2009, 03:36 PM~13845184
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WAS UP HOMIE YOU GONNA MAKE IT OUT THERE? BRING OUT THE FAMILIA!!!!!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 10 2009, 03:00 PM~13844995
> *T
> T
> M
> ...



YES SIR!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 9 2009, 03:52 PM~13838212
> *:biggrin: count us in world horse shoe champs right here lol  :biggrin:
> *


count me in too bro


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@May 10 2009, 07:09 PM~13846627
> *  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



Orale.......Who's trying to shoot us down?lol :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Bagged Sixty8,Apr 28 2009, 11:33 PM~13724844]
_the streets this week!!!!_



















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@May 10 2009, 11:48 PM~13848749
> *count me in too bro
> *


 :thumbsup: lets do it


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 11 2009, 07:26 AM~13850200
> *Bagged Sixty8,Apr 28 2009, 11:33 PM~13724844]
> the streets this week!!!!
> 
> ...



YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE IT OUT TO THE BBQ?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: aztec creations...can i get some directions from vallejo, WE would love to come and join your car club for some "FUN IN THE SUN" in san jose :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

If the weather works out count 408 RYDERS CC IN!!!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 11 2009, 02:08 PM~13853789
> *If the weather works out count 408 RYDERS CC IN!!!
> 
> *


coo u got it bro


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 11 2009, 01:51 PM~13853622
> *:biggrin: aztec creations...can i get some directions from vallejo, WE would love to come and join your car club for some "FUN IN THE SUN" in san jose :biggrin:
> *



SURE WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU GUYS. COME OVER THE BENICIA BRIDGE ALL THE WAY DOWN 680. WHEN YOU GET TO SAN JOSE TAKE THE CAPITAL EXP. TURNOFF IT IS THE ONE RIGHT AFTER THE ALUM ROCK TURN OFF. CAPITAL EXP TURNOFF IS GOING TO LOOP YOU AROUND FOLLOW IT UNTIL YOU GET TO CUNNINGHAM (AFTER OCALA BEFORE TULLY) MAKE A LEFT ON CUNNINGHAM. GO DOWN TO WHITE RD. MAKE A RIGHT ON WHITE RD.. PARK ENTRANCE WILL BE ON THE RIGHT. WHEN YOU GET IN TO THE PARK GO IN TO THE RIGHT WE WILL BE RIGHT THERE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

THE ADDRESS IS : LAKE CUNNINGHAM REGIONAL PARK, SAN JOSE, CA. 95113
AND HERE IS A LINK TO THEIR WEBSITE:

www.sjparks.org/Parks/RegionalParks/lcp/LakeCunningham.asp


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@May 11 2009, 12:43 PM~13852948
> *
> *



MR.ANTIGUO WE WILL SEE YOU THERE THIS SATURDAY, QUE NO?


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 11 2009, 02:08 PM~13853789
> *If the weather works out count 408 RYDERS CC IN!!!
> 
> *



408 RYDERS ARE IN !!!!! GRACIAS GENTLEMEN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 11 2009, 05:17 PM~13855061
> *MR.ANTIGUO WE WILL SEE YOU THERE THIS SATURDAY, QUE NO?
> *


Will be there..


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

T
T 
M
F
T


THE WEATHER REPORT SAYS THAT IT SHOULD BE IN THE 80'S ON SATURDAY......IT'S GONNA BE A HOT ONE !!!!!!!! GOOD WEATHER + GOOD PEOPLE = A GOOD TIME!!!!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@May 11 2009, 04:24 PM~13855138
> *Will be there..
> *



GRACIAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 11 2009, 04:19 PM~13855089
> *408 RYDERS ARE IN !!!!! GRACIAS GENTLEMEN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



No worries Carnal!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13856147


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 11 2009, 06:32 PM~13856304
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13856147
> *



I will reply on your page


TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like its going to be a great weekend! After the BBQ i say we should take a cruise later on!  

Shit we need to bring crusin back to where it all started! *SJ*


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

EMINENCE WILL BE ATTENDING, CANT WAIT, SOUNDS LIKE FUN.


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 12 2009, 08:47 AM~13861774
> *Looks like its going to be a great weekend! After the BBQ i say we should take a cruise later on!
> 
> Shit we need to bring crusin back to where it all started! SJ
> *



SOUNDS GOOD!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@May 12 2009, 09:52 AM~13862365
> *EMINENCE WILL BE ATTENDING, CANT WAIT, SOUNDS LIKE FUN.
> *



WE'RE GONNA HAVE A GOOD TIME SEE YOU OUT THERE EMINENCE :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DAMN!!!! 90 DEGREES SAT. hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:0 better have some cold ones in the frezzer


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 12 2009, 11:10 AM~13863172
> *DAMN!!!! 90 DEGREES SAT. hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



Yup it's gonna be a hot one....... I went out and got 12 cases of water, 4 gallons of punch mix that will make over 30 gallons of punch and 10 gallons of lemon aid......OH YAH we can't forget the keg of beer that will also be there helping us fight the heat :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: See you out there!!!!!!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 12 2009, 12:09 PM~13863845
> *:0  better have some cold ones in the frezzer
> *



There will definately be some cold one's out there....Don't try backing out of our Horseshoe match now because of a little heat....lol.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 12 2009, 12:09 PM~13863845
> *:0  better have some cold ones in the frezzer
> *



Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!! :biggrin: 

Thought u gona have them in the truck bed big ralph!!!

Cause its ur BIRRFT DAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 12 2009, 11:10 AM~13863172
> *DAMN!!!! 90 DEGREES SAT. hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *




Oh sh%$................

Im gona be in the Rag flippin out like this if i have the top down.....


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i can't wait beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@May 12 2009, 02:45 PM~13865227
> *i can't wait beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

TTT should be a good show
and after the cars should hit the blvd and not jus go home


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

PRE REG DEAD LINE IS MAY 17TH THIS SUNDAY. DONT BE LEFT OUT. LIMITED SPACE AVAILABLE.. SEE ALL U THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@May 12 2009, 06:08 PM~13867518
> *TTT should be a good show
> and after the cars should hit the blvd and not jus go home
> *



SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

TTMFT 4 AZTEC CREATIONS CC


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@May 12 2009, 09:47 PM~13869764
> *STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 12 2009, 12:16 PM~13863906
> *There will definately be some cold one's out there....Don't try backing out of our Horseshoe match now because of a little heat....lol.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT A PARTNER :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@May 13 2009, 08:48 AM~13872592
> *I GOT A PARTNER :biggrin:
> *



LOOKS LIKE THERE IS GOING TO BE SOME COMPETITION OUT THERE. IM GONNA HAVE TO TAKE MY LUCKY HORSESHOE!!!! :biggrin: SEE YOU OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 12 2009, 01:37 PM~13864077
> *Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Thought u gona have them in the truck bed big ralph!!!
> ...


you no it :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 12 2009, 01:16 PM~13863906
> *There will definately be some cold one's out there....Don't try backing out of our Horseshoe match now because of a little heat....lol.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol naw ill be there in my daisy dukes, should be fine :biggrin: lol just remember i like coronas lol :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 13 2009, 11:16 AM~13873876
> *lol naw ill be there in my daisy dukes, should be fine  :biggrin: lol just remember i like coronas lol :biggrin:
> *



:0 ORALE DAISY DUKES..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SOUNDS LIKE A VIOLATION OF SOMETHING BRO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD TIME


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 13 2009, 12:21 PM~13873915
> *ORALE DAISY DUKES..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SOUNDS LIKE A VIOLATION OF SOMETHING BRO!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yeah cant wait!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 13 2009, 09:04 AM~13872713
> *LOOKS LIKE THERE IS GOING TO BE SOME COMPETITION OUT THERE. IM GONNA HAVE TO TAKE MY LUCKY HORSESHOE!!!! :biggrin:  SEE YOU OUT THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


YOUR GOING TO NEED ALL THE LUCK YOU CAN GET!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

new shit coming out soon!!!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@May 13 2009, 12:57 PM~13874789
> *YOUR GOING TO NEED ALL THE LUCK YOU CAN GET!
> *



OH OK :angry:   :roflmao:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 13 2009, 02:25 PM~13875585
> *OH OK :angry:      :roflmao:
> *


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

can't wait to see everyone and there rides out there.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for a good time


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 13 2009, 05:39 PM~13877508
> *ttt for a good time
> *



YES SIR ALL FUN!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

FLYER SAYS 1:00 BUT WE WILL BE THERE ALL MORNING. TRY TO GET THERE EARLY ENOUGH TO GET ALL OF OUR CARS TOGETHER FOR THE MAGAZINE SHOTS!!!!


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yesz sir ! We'll definately be there early. Back in our younger days, we'd call them ALL NIGHTERS. Tu' sabes! :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@May 13 2009, 11:07 PM~13881673
> *Yesz sir ! We'll definately be there early. Back in our younger days, we'd call them ALL NIGHTERS. Tu' sabes! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THAT'S RIGHT!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@May 13 2009, 04:39 PM~13877007
> *can't wait to see everyone and there rides out there.
> *


X2


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@May 13 2009, 01:57 PM~13874789
> *YOUR GOING TO NEED ALL THE LUCK YOU CAN GET!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 14 2009, 12:21 AM~13882206
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WE CAN PLAY FOR THAT OLDSKOOL STROLLER :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@May 14 2009, 09:38 AM~13883804
> *WE CAN PLAY FOR THAT OLDSKOOL STROLLER :biggrin:
> *


 :0 dont think the little one would like that very much, but then again im goin to win anyways :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds like good times!!! Can’t wait to meet and see all the old Homies out there! 


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 14 2009, 09:11 AM~13884095
> *Sounds like good times!!! Can’t wait to meet and see all the old Homies out there!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHY WE GOTTA BE OLD?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SEE YOU OUT THERE HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 14 2009, 09:04 AM~13884016
> *:0 dont think the little one would like that very much, but then again im goin to win anyways  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WE WILL SEE BRO!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 14 2009, 10:10 AM~13884776
> *WHY WE GOTTA BE OLD?????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SEE YOU OUT THERE HOMIE!!!!!
> *




:0 Meant the "old" homies i already know :biggrin: 


 Gona be a nice day!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 14 2009, 12:24 PM~13886029
> *:0  Meant the "old" homies i already know  :biggrin:
> Gona be a nice day!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup::


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 14 2009, 09:04 AM~13884016
> *:0 dont think the little one would like that very much, but then again im goin to win anyways  :0  :biggrin:
> *


yeah yeah well see.


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT

TO HAVING AS JAMES BROWN WOULD HAVE SAID "A FUNKY GOOD TIME!" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 14 2009, 08:34 PM~13891101
> *TTT
> 
> TO HAVING AS JAMES BROWN WOULD HAVE SAID "A FUNKY GOOD TIME!" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u said it bro


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCANDALOW WILL BACK YOU UP..... :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 14 2009, 11:47 PM~13893279
> *EXCANDALOW WILL BACK YOU UP..... :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

What up homies! 

Hey whats a good time to show up with the Low-Low's? Didin't want to get there to late or to early???


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing all the rides & homies tomorrow! 

Aztec Creations 
'67 Impala


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@May 14 2009, 11:21 AM~13884872
> *WE WILL SEE BRO!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@May 14 2009, 05:44 PM~13888690
> *yeah yeah well see.
> *


 :biggrin: we sure will :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 15 2009, 12:47 AM~13893279
> *EXCANDALOW WILL BACK YOU UP..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 teams?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68_@May 15 2009, 10:00 AM~13895399
> *Looking forward to seeing all the rides & homies tomorrow!
> 
> Aztec Creations
> ...



:yes:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 15 2009, 08:27 AM~13895120
> *What up homies!
> 
> Hey whats a good time to show up with the Low-Low's? Didin't want to get there to late or to early???
> ...



I WOULD SAY BEFORE THE PARK STARTS GETTING TO BUSY AND PEOPLE START TAKING THE PARKINGS. I WOULD TRY TO GET THERE BY NOON.


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68_@May 15 2009, 09:00 AM~13895399
> *Looking forward to seeing all the rides & homies tomorrow!
> 
> Aztec Creations
> ...



WAS SUP GABE'S IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!! BOUT TIME BRO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 15 2009, 09:22 AM~13895587
> *I WOULD SAY BEFORE THE PARK STARTS GETTING TO BUSY AND PEOPLE START TAKING THE PARKINGS. I WOULD TRY TO GET THERE BY NOON.
> *



11AM


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

See you tommarro Homies. me & the Hommies are comming from sac town 
& Yuba city were bringing my Harley :biggrin: The weather is going to be good :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 15 2009, 10:16 AM~13896078
> *11AM
> *


WE WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 15 2009, 10:47 AM~13896358
> *See you tommarro Homies. me & the Hommies are comming from sac town
> & Yuba city were bringing my Harley :biggrin: The weather is going to be good  :thumbsup:
> *



SEE YOU TOMORROW!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Can't Wait!!!!!!!!! 

:worship: Aztec Creations
'67 Impala


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T...... LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN'..... SAN JO STYLE


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 15 2009, 11:33 AM~13896794
> *T T T...... LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN'..... SAN JO STYLE
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

So are we gona take a cruise after or what? Make it pop down town like 5-8 years ago?? Who’s in?


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 15 2009, 11:33 AM~13896794
> *T T T...... LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN'..... SAN JO STYLE
> *


X2 HOMMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+May 15 2009, 11:33 AM~13896794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Count me in :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 15 2009, 12:16 PM~13897200
> *So are we gona take a cruise after or what? Make it pop down town like 5-8 years ago?? Who’s in?
> 
> *



WE CAN CRUISE RIGHT HERE ON THE EAST SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 15 2009, 12:33 PM~13896794
> *T T T...... LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN'..... SAN JO STYLE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 15 2009, 01:16 PM~13897200
> *So are we gona take a cruise after or what? Make it pop down town like 5-8 years ago?? Who’s in?
> 
> *


wish i could me and the wifey have to go to bed bath and beyond and if we have time maybe leinens and things :dunno: lol we down to take a dip :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 15 2009, 06:07 PM~13900105
> *wish i could me and the wifey have to go to bed bath and beyond and if we have time maybe leinens and things  :dunno:  lol we down to take a dip  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

UP ALL NIGHT MAKING SURE THIS THING HAPPENS THE RIGHT WAY!!!!!     

BIG OUTLAW


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

It's gonna be a long weekend!!!!

Oh well! The 1st annual only comes once in a life time! Que No?!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@May 16 2009, 01:03 AM~13903417
> *It's gonna be a long weekend!!!!
> 
> Oh well! The 1st annual only comes once in a life time! Que No?!
> *


lets do this


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 16 2009, 06:34 AM~13903869
> *lets do this
> *


OUT HERE AT THE GAZEBO'S
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY, ON BEHALF OF LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB WE THANK YOU FOR THE INVITE....GOOD TURN OUT
A FEW PICS FROM DA B.B.Q.
















































I'LL POST MORE LATER


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

good turn out brothas had a blast beutiful weather and bad ass rides out there. thanks for the invite from the EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. FAMILIA. now to go to bed bath and beyound lol see u guys out there


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Good Turn out had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

made it to brokaw and busted the tail shaft on my tranny! guess i gotta balance the drive shaft and get a new tranny


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 16 2009, 06:51 PM~13907967
> *made it to brokaw and busted the tail shaft on my tranny! guess i gotta balance the drive shaft and get a new tranny
> *


that sucks bro


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

That was a good Barbaque it was worth driving all Morning from Sac Town & Yuba City. Thanks for the GOOD ASS FOOD :thumbsup: It was a good turn out & good 
day for a Barbaque. Also thanks for Treating us like Familly :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:
See you guys next Year :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

On behalf of "AZTECAS" c.c. thanks for a good time... mang it was like 100+ degrees. Nice rides and last but not least "GOOD FOOD!" Great job guys, see you guys next year!  Here a few pics i took! ENJOY! :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

GREAT JOB AZTEC CREATIONS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 16 2009, 11:08 PM~13909846
> *GREAT JOB AZTEC CREATIONS!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin: 
*food was good *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERBODY WHO SHOWED UP TODAY!!!!!WITHOUT YOUR SUPPORT THIS WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN SUCH A SUCCESSFUL EVENT. WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING ALL OF YOU AT THE UPCOMING EVENTS!!!!!ONE LOVE~KEEP THE MOVEMENT STRONG~ :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 17 2009, 12:20 AM~13910216
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERBODY WHO SHOWED UP TODAY!!!!!WITHOUT YOUR SUPPORT THIS WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN SUCH A SUCCESSFUL EVENT. WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING ALL OF YOU AT THE UPCOMING EVENTS!!!!!ONE LOVE~KEEP THE MOVEMENT STRONG~ :biggrin:
> *


We had a real good time yesterday...Thanks for everything Aztec Creations :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Oh and the raffle was a nice bonus


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks to all who came to show the love & support.

We will do it bigger & badder next year!


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

nice turn out i wish i could have made it and checked it out


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

looks like it was a great turn out. 
:thumbsup: to aztec creations. wish i could have made it  



just a quick question. did you guys reserve the gazebo area or just rush the park and did the park give you any bull sh.. in trying to get the spot?

just asking because we were trying to get tha spot for the all club bbq and guess thay were messing with us and give us a bunch of bull.


sorry to side bust on your topic.

again , great job on the q.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

I just would like to say we had a great time! Meet New homies and seen lots of beautiful rides! The food was great and the weather was HOT! Thanks for having us Aztec Creations!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 17 2009, 12:20 AM~13910216
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERBODY WHO SHOWED UP TODAY!!!!!WITHOUT YOUR SUPPORT THIS WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN SUCH A SUCCESSFUL EVENT. WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING ALL OF YOU AT THE UPCOMING EVENTS!!!!!ONE LOVE~KEEP THE MOVEMENT STRONG~ :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigricks68 (Apr 19, 2009)

On behalf of the Blvd Kings,

We had a great time at your bbq, the food was good. Thanks for everything. Can't wait till next year.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 18 2009, 08:08 AM~13919003
> *I just would like to say we had a great time! Meet New homies and seen lots of beautiful rides! The food was great and the weather was HOT! Thanks for having us Aztec Creations!
> *


hey i thought u where goin to post the video of me and mike.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigricks68_@May 18 2009, 08:42 PM~13927318
> *On behalf of the Blvd Kings,
> 
> We had a great time at your bbq, the food was good. Thanks for everything. Can't wait till next year.
> *


ur welcome bro thanks for comin out.


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 17 2009, 10:04 PM~13916565
> *  looks like it was a great turn out.
> :thumbsup: to aztec creations. wish i could have made it
> just a quick question. did you guys reserve the gazebo area or just rush the park and did the park give you any bull sh.. in trying to get the spot?
> ...



WE JUST RUSHED THE SPOT IN THE MORNING NEXT YEAR WE WILL RESERVE A SPOT SO THAT WE DON'T HAVE TO BE OUT THERE AT 4AM!!!!!!

THE RANGERS WERE COOL A COUPLE OF LITTLE INCIDENTS BUT NOTHING MAJOR. I THINK THAT THEY WILL ALLOW US TO DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR  

I KNOW ABOUT THEM TRIPPIN ON THE ALL CLUBS BBQ PAULIE IS ONE OF MY MEMBERS AND HE IS THE ONE THAT TRIED TO MAKE THE RESERVATIONS.I THINK THEY GO OFF OF PRIOR EVENTS.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

post ur picks if u took them


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:worship:


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

:nicoderm: :worship: 















































Sylvias 39
and ALL THE SOLO RIDERZ. Spenca if I missed any! Much Love!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@May 19 2009, 04:10 PM~13937779
> *:nicoderm:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
Was a great event

wish we can do it next week again!! lol


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

The Homie Loc's was in the building fellin himself 














:biggrin:


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

1st Annual Aztec Creations BBQ :worship: 







Armando's 69 Impala
More car's are under construction. It's only the beginning! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

The big homie and Mike from 408 Ryders went "toe-2-toe" on the beer chug! (mike did spill a little) :biggrin: 

go, go, go, go!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

nope


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

good turn out.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Some more pics!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@May 19 2009, 04:10 PM~13937779
> *:nicoderm:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 19 2009, 04:25 PM~13937944
> *
> 
> 
> ...



he sure was feelin' him self....


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 19 2009, 04:31 PM~13938018
> *The big homie and Mike from 408 Ryders went "toe-2-toe" on the beer chug! (mike did spill a little)  :biggrin:
> 
> go, go, go, go!!!
> ...



lol look at Big paul!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 19 2009, 05:31 PM~13938018
> *The big homie and Mike from 408 Ryders went "toe-2-toe" on the beer chug! (mike did spill a little)  :biggrin:
> 
> go, go, go, go!!!
> ...


DAMN IT I CANT BELIVE I MISSED THE CHUG CONTEST :twak:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 19 2009, 04:59 PM~13938359
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CAN'T FORGET AZTECAS!!!!!!! THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 19 2009, 04:31 PM~13938018
> *The big homie and Mike from 408 Ryders went "toe-2-toe" on the beer chug! (mike did spill a little)  :biggrin:
> 
> go, go, go, go!!!
> ...


that waz fun tell mike. we got to do that again.


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>My apologies carnal. 

Richie Ritch, 
you and the* Aztecas* have been supporting us since we 1st started postin. Much love to you and the *Aztecas* Familia and a BIG GRACIAS from the *Aztec Creations Car Club* Familia._


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 19 2009, 05:02 PM~13938398
> *lol look at Big paul!
> *


that's how i do it :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 19 2009, 05:31 PM~13938742
> *DAMN IT I CANT BELIVE I MISSED THE CHUG CONTEST  :twak:
> *


when ever ur ready bro just hit me up.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 19 2009, 05:31 PM~13938742
> *DAMN IT I CANT BELIVE I MISSED THE CHUG CONTEST  :twak:
> *



x2 ...next TIME you should have a DJ! ANNOUNCIN THIS! .. :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@May 19 2009, 09:10 PM~13941439
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>My apologies carnal.
> 
> Richie Ritch,
> ...


_


No worries brother! is all LOVE!..We gotta support each other k no?

Much love an respect 2 you guys! It was a Great Saturday! _


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@May 19 2009, 09:30 PM~13941707
> *when ever ur ready bro just hit me up.
> *



Hey paul "IM READY"..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 19 2009, 06:18 PM~13939184
> *CAN'T FORGET AZTECAS!!!!!!! THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ANYTIME BRO!!!!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 19 2009, 09:41 PM~13941864
> *Hey paul "IM READY"..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me 2


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@May 19 2009, 09:51 PM~13941993
> *me 2
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN AN WHERE LOCO!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 19 2009, 10:33 PM~13942473
> *JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN AN WHERE  LOCO!
> *



YAH I WANNA GET IN ON THIS TOO!!!!! I WAS TOO BUSY LAST SATURDAY TO BE OUT IN THE PARKING LOT SHOT GUNNING BEERS UNLIKE SOMEBODY THAT GOT PICTURES OF HIMSELF (CAUGHT ON FILM!!!!!!) AWWW THATS GONNA COST YOU PAULIE BUT ANYWAY IM DOWN FOR THE NEXT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Mar 27 2009, 07:19 PM~13411386
> *:biggrin: GRANDE CC got the day marked on the calender
> *



HEY HOMIES WE MISSED YOU OUT THERE!!!! HOPEFULLY WE WILL CATCH UP AT THE NEXT EVENT :biggrin: 

I WAS EXPECTING TO SEE ANDREW OUT THERE FOR SURE!!!!!


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

now that my internet is worken lol wanna say tx to you guys for inviting us . We rode our bikes from king n story where we all met up. some members rode them bikes from as far as berryesa and capitol n capitol and senter rd.. so by the time we all got there we was thirsty. luckily you guys had coolaid.. way better than soda. freat turned out great food and lets not forget the great service. good selection of food and really nice people take care and hope to see you guys out there again. much love n support. from all of us here from ChildHood Dreams. :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 19 2009, 11:57 PM~13943174
> *YAH I WANNA GET IN ON THIS TOO!!!!! I WAS TOO BUSY LAST SATURDAY TO BE OUT IN THE PARKING LOT SHOT GUNNING BEERS UNLIKE SOMEBODY THAT GOT PICTURES OF HIMSELF (CAUGHT ON FILM!!!!!!) AWWW THATS GONNA COST YOU PAULIE BUT ANYWAY IM DOWN FOR THE NEXT ONE :biggrin:
> *



lol lets do this..IM READY.... SHIET, AZTECAS AN EXCANDALOW C.C., WE WAS LOWRIDIN' PARKIN' LOT PIMPIN'... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch+May 19 2009, 05:02 PM~13938398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@May 20 2009, 01:26 AM~13943567
> *now that my internet is worken lol wanna say tx to you guys for inviting us . We rode our bikes from king n story  where we all met up. some members rode them bikes from as far as berryesa and capitol n capitol and senter rd.. so by the time we all got there we was thirsty. luckily you guys had coolaid.. way better than soda.  freat turned out  great food and lets not forget the great service. good selection of food and really nice people take care and hope to see you guys out there again. much love n support. from all of us here from ChildHood Dreams. :biggrin:
> *



YOU GUYS SHOWED ALOT OF DEDICATION MAKING IT OUT THERE RIDING FROM SO FAR ON SUCH A HOT DAY!!!!! WE THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 19 2009, 04:25 PM~13937944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@May 20 2009, 11:41 AM~13947361
> *YOU GUYS SHOWED ALOT OF DEDICATION MAKING IT OUT THERE RIDING FROM SO FAR ON SUCH A HOT DAY!!!!! WE THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@May 19 2009, 04:10 PM~13937779
> *:nicoderm:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...











:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

Again on behalf of The Aztec Creations Car Club we would like to thank all those who showed support for our event and or posting!!!!! Please visit us on our club page with any future comments or questions as we are going to put this event (Our first Annual) in the books as a successful event and start looking forward to our next event. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

See you all out there!!!!!!     
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

